# The Mailbox Project



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

This definitely is the oddest thing I've painted yet. A quite intimidating project given that I haven't been able to do a descent walleye repro scheme on a lure. Thought it came out respectable though. 

This is what I started with. Clear and base paints pretty much just powder sitting on the surface from UV exposure.










After priming and wet sanding it about 10x, I got a good base to paint on.










Custom tinted a nice walleye brown/tan color for the base 










Laid down a few details, highlights and markings










Did glow eyes with an overlay of a color-changing gold pearl for the realistic glass eye look.










A little red in the gill areas










And the finished product


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

That is amazing. Great job. How long did it take you to paint it?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

that is sweet ! i had a firetruck mail box once and somebody stole it


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

That is really nice, great work. Now you will have guys sending you mail boxes to paint for them.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks!

I had somewhere between 9-10 hours into it. If I had a brand new one to work with, I could probably do it in 3-4 hours. Most of the time was spent wet sanding the old paint off that wanted to keep lifting after primer. Painting individual scales took some time also. Now I know why taxidermists get good money for nice detailed work! 

I posted pics on Facebook and had all kinds of offers to paint them. 

No more mailboxes!!!! LOL


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

great job, where did you get the fish mailbox ?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

It belongs to a buddy of mine. I think he got it from Bass Pro or Cabelas. The factory paint jobs have imporoved on them greatly since he bought his. Some of them actually look like a walleye now. LOL They're pricey though. Usually around $100.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's awesome. I'd take the flag off of it and hang it on the wall.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah that's sick. Too nice to have the neighbor kids jack it up with a bat!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

